# New Collar!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK - love all these pics but I have to say I keep wanting to call Vegas a girl!!

In the first set of pics he is SO pretty, and then you posted the second set of pics and I was like "yep thats all BOY!" LOL!! That last picture is priceless!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

olie said:


> ok - love all these pics but i have to say i keep wanting to call vegas a girl!!
> 
> In the first set of pics he is so pretty, and then you posted the second set of pics and i was like "yep thats all boy!" lol!! That last picture is priceless!


cute!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's just too adorable. I love that pictures where you can see the whites of his eyes--like he knows he did something he shouldn't have. LOL!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love all the pics of him.. he is such a cutie and looks like quite a character...lol. But, I have to say, the third to last pic made me laugh. He is standing in that snow and he looks like he is giving you the "Oppps, guilty as heck" look. lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> He's just too adorable. I love that pictures where you can see the whites of his eyes--like he knows he did something he shouldn't have. LOL!


I also love seeing the whites of his eyes! I'm so used to seeing them with Precious, it looks so human to me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I LOVE the one of the two dogs close up. Absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow they are great pictures. I really like the one where he looks like he is asking if he can please play in the snow and the one that he is saying I'm sorry I won't do it again. I love you Mommy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are so cute. I just love that guilty puppy look.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

My favorite is the one with the close of them together. Their faces are so sweet and innocent-looking!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


>


"I didn't eat the poopsicle...I promise"


Vegas is such a good looking pup. Love the fly away ears in the first pic too. Nice tag!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> "I didn't eat the poopsicle...I promise"
> 
> 
> Vegas is such a good looking pup. Love the fly away ears in the first pic too. Nice tag!


I actually had to enhance this picture because he was just a black blob of a poodle, lol. It's definitely one of my favorites! And I think the bunny Vegas picture will be the first one I show my friends when they ask to see him, rofl.

Thank you!


----------

